# Postmates rediculous $12 Guarantee for completing 3 deliveries..



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I cannot believe PostMates thinks $4 per delivery is a good incentive to do a food delivery. This is why I only do 1 delivery per month to keep my account active. I do not even accept a delivery that pays less than $7 on apps that show delivery estimates. I hate being burned by $3 and no tip deliveries that take 45 minutes. $4 is not much better.

Reminds me of the $10 Lyft Hourly Guarantees that I have had in the past, only more rediculous.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

I can believe it, since the time they paid me $6.xx to do 3 stacked orders which took an hour.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I always assumed that meant an additional $12 for 3 orders. What kind of incentive is $12 total/3orders, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Over the past couple of years...

I've noticing a pattern. 

App companies are just candy coating turds, thinking we'll eat them.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I always assumed that meant an additional $12 for 3 orders. What kind of incentive is $12 total/3orders, that's ridiculous.


Me, too. A $12/3 Quest is pretty good in UE. Turns a $5 delivery into an $8 delivery.


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Over the past couple of years...
> 
> I've noticing a pattern.
> 
> App companies are just candy coating turds, thinking we'll eat them.


That's pretty much what regular employers doo too.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Postmates here would take 3 hours to do the 3 deliveries. And at $3.27 each with maybe a $2 tip tossed in, the guarantee would be covered.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

You think that's bad... When I started out on rideshare with Lyft, I got some low-ball earnings guarantee after something like 110-120 rides.

The execs thought, "haha the 4 figure guarantee number sounds good but only works out to chump change per ride. They'll sign up and think they'll make good money but won't cost us a penny because they're gonna hit the guarantee money."

Well after the 100-something rides Lyft had to cover the >$500 difference because the market I started in was garbage coupled with the fact that I got slave rates w/ ExpressDrive. $2.17 here, $2.80 there, a $4-$8 occasionally, etc.


----------

